# won't start



## kbzap (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi I have an old gt6000 with a 18 hp briggs engine bought early 90's Have trouble with it not starting. It turns over fine, put in new plugs, fuel filter and it dosen't seem to have any spark at the plug when I crank it. Tractor has been a real workhorse. Any ideas Thanks


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

It won't stay on or it won't start?


----------



## kbzap (Apr 26, 2010)

It turns over but just won't start. It was working fine when it just lost power and shut off. It would start and run for a couple of seconds and shut off again. Now it won't start at all. Fuel was treated and checked the seat safety switch. New plugs fuel filter and no luck. Put a little seafoam down the carb. No luck. I've had this tractor for almost 20 years and it always started. Use it year round, mowing in summer and plowing snow in winter. Got 2 kids in college and don't want it to quit on me now. Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

May try sanding/cleaning the flywheel, and coil could be rusted out and not producing a spark. Make sure current is getting to the coil from the ignition.


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Like was already stated, make sure you have power to the ignition components, and make sure you have good clean grounds.

I had a similar issue but different traxctor.. ended up, power wire had broken inside casing.


----------

